

Latest Linux kernel stable/longterm status - Tsiolkovsky
https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/1/9/418

======
hapless
This looks like a total turnaround on policy, announced in a low-key two
paragraph note to LKML.

The last official kernel.org "stable" kernel release was 2.6.7 or 2.6.8, I've
forgotten. Since then, kernel.org has made a policy of doing whatever the heck
they like, and letting distributions sort it out -- this is the reason for the
lengthy tenure of the 2.6 series. (A number of non-distributors maintained
their own "stable" trees, but they weren't official.)

It appears the kernel.org crew is now reverting to the old policy, wherein odd
number releases are "unstable." I don't know whether that's good or bad or
unimportant, but it sure is _surprising_.

